# Baron Von Tollbooth & the Chrome Nun



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Paul Kantner / Grace Slick / David Freiberg
Baron Von Tollbooth & the Chrome Nun

Release Date 1973
Duration40:18
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Country-Rock
Hard Rock
Rock & Roll
Recording Location
Wally's Heider's, San Francisco

I love Jerry's work on the last track, Sketches of China


----------

